# PR Australia



## Rozy (Oct 30, 2015)

Hello,

I am a graduate and post graduate in accounting. Also completed my M.B.A Finance in India. I have an experience of more than 4 years in Costing and Budgeting (Management Accounting).

I want to which category should I apply as a skilled occupation- Management Accounting or General Accounting based on Australia job opportunities.

Please suggest..!!


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

Job availability and visas are totally seperate. 

Apply for the visa cat you are most qualified under. 

There is an oversupply of accountants of all types in Australia. There is no guarantee a visa will get you a job.


----------

